# Tại sao bạn luôn nên dùng nước giặt cho máy giặt



## uyenlam (15/8/18)

*Đối với giặt quần áo, bột giặt và nước giặt có chút khác biệt. Ngoại trừ về bọt nhiều ít, nước giặt xử lý các vết bẩn dầu mỡ tốt hơn, còn bột giặt lại tốt hơn trong xử lý vết bẩn bùn đất.*



​Mặc dù vậy, câu hỏi là nước giặt hay bột giặt tốt hơn cho giặt quần áo bằng máy giặt?

*Nhiệt độ nước*
Nhiệt độ nước là một yếu tố quan trọng. Bất kể bạn chọn nước giặt nóng, lạnh, ấm thì nó đều pha lẫn hoàn toàn với nước được bởi vì bản thân nó đã là dạng nước.

Nhưng một số nhãn bột giặt lại không hoà tan tốt với nước lạnh, đặc biệt đối với loại máy giặt hiệu quả cao (HE). Bởi vì hầu hết chúng ta đều giặt quần áo bằng nước lạnh trực tiếp từ vòi nước để ngăn ngừa ngăn và lẫn màu, do đó bột giặt sẽ là một vấn đề. Nếu nước giặt dưới 20 độ C (thường vào mùa Đông) thì bạn có thể thấy một ít vết bột giặt còn dính lại trên quần áo sau khi giặt. Muốn loại bỏ hoàn toàn thì bạn cần phải bấm thêm chế độ vắt lần nữa. Hậu quả là quần áo của bạn nhanh mủn hơn, và độ bền máy giặt giảm đi vì phải hoạt động nhiều hơn.



​*Cặn nhiều, bọt nhiều*
Bột giặt cũng có thể để lại các khối bột giặt không hòa tan trong các bộ phận máy giặt. Điều này có thể dẫn đến việc máy gặp trục trặc, đặc biệt ảnh hưởng đến hệ thống thoát nước của máy giặt. Qua thời gian, các khối cặn bột giặt có thể tích tụ lại dày trông như lớp cặn nước cứng, dẫn đến tắc nghẽn lồng giặt, thoát nước.

Bột giặt cũng tạo nhiều bọt hơn so với nước giặt, do vậy có thể dẫn đến máy giặt không hoạt động được nếu bong bóng làm tắc nghẽn trống giặt, dẫn đến máy dừng hoạt động.

Vì vậy, nước giặt luôn là lựa chọn tốt hơn nếu bạn sử dụng máy giặt.

_Nguồn: vnreview_​


----------

